# HSS with a speedlight outdoors . . . take a look.



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 23, 2017)

Today was my first time experimenting with using flash outdoors on a sunny day using HSS.  Wanted to share this shot and get some feedback.

D7000
Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 @ 50mm
1/2500
f/2.8
ISO 160

Flash was bounced into a 45" umbrella at full power on manual.  I will be ordering a softbox tonight, but I wanted to get out there and give this HSS thing a try today!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

Pretty amazing, isn;t it! Flash at 1/2500 second !!!!


----------

